# Need Bath Accessories Recommendation?



## jenifervasquez (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello Guys. I am going to renovate my bathroom and I have a limited budget. So, in this regard I wanted some opinion from where I can purchase online luxury bath accessories like shower, curtains etc at affordable prices. Any advices are welcomed before Jan 2019.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

What I do - tour the box stores, Lowe's, Home Depot, Bed Bath & Beyond, Target, Kohl's, etc. Get a Cellphone picture of the piece I want and its price label. Then check Internet and Amazon.
The deciding factor for me is "bird in the hand" (buying local) versus does the actual thing match what I saw on the web page.
One nice thing about a physical, local, retail store is that if you look carefully the display may be distributed by price. When I find that I ignore the least expensive (too likely to be light materials or cheap labor) and the most expensive (the extra $ might be for "fluff" not value) and zero in or the 3 or 4 left in the middle.
Works for me.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Check Macys and Bed Bath & Beyond. I always read reviews. BB&B has a lot of coupons.


----------



## cramery (Jun 28, 2019)

Bed, Bath and Beyond works for me.


----------



## meljo90 (Jul 19, 2019)

check wayfair. they always have good deals


----------



## Carrieee (Jul 17, 2019)

jenifervasquez said:


> Hello Guys. I am going to renovate my bathroom and I have a limited budget. So, in this regard I wanted some opinion from where I can purchase online luxury bath accessories like shower, curtains etc at affordable prices. Any advices are welcomed before Jan 2019.


Hi, I've recently redecorated my parents's bathroom, we odereded most things on amazon, including new shower pan, super-cool shower head and towel warmer. I still have some saved links and reviews, are you intrested?


----------



## Carrieee (Jul 17, 2019)

Oh, it's an old thread, I haven't noticed it:sad:


----------

